# Mustangs.



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Am I the only gal who has a pinto mustang?
I would Love to see everyones mustangs!!

here is my girl Dolly 
































































































Sorry these aren't the best pictures.
Sorry about those winter woolies haha.
She is a 9 year old mustang.
She is about 14hh haven't got the stick to her.
She hasn't been worked with or groomed in about 
10 months. :shock: 
She is an absolute sweetheart she is the smallest 
horse at the barn but she is the alpha mare.
She even shows the geldings who’s boss :lol: 
She has previously foundered the owners forgot to tell us
that until she was home :roll: 
I think the world of her though.
We are getting the vet and farrier out very soon.
Under the circumstances what does every one
Think.


----------



## 8horses (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a pinto Spanish mustang and a pinto Spanish mustang QH cross (her daughter)










Brandy









Brandy's Daughter Agape


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Ohh there both stunning!! :shock: 
I mean there both VEERRYYY ugly!!
You can just send them to me at once! :wink:


----------



## 8horses (Jan 28, 2008)

haha. Agape isn't even that color any more. She is a really pretty grey pinto now.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I had a Mustang.
He wasn't a Pinto though.
Just a pretty bay.

Ya'll's horses are stunners!
I love Mustangs.
They don't get the respect they deserve.
They are the Spirit of The West!

-Bobbi


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks so much!
I agree they are GREAT horses!
And the have such loonng thick mane and tails!
8horses i would love to see some current pics of him


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I love them i think there very pretty i would love to adopt one soon


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

YAY FOR MUSTANGS!!! They are my fav  

I got mine in November, he's half kiger, half reno mustang and dun color. I think he's about 14.1 right now, but still growing! He will be 2 in april       

I'm a proud momma heheh



























I can't wait for spring to give him his first bath lol


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, I love the name agape 8horses! It's means love of God right? Or am I thinking of a different word...


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

wow I love yalls horses! free_sprtd horse carrys his head proudly lol. I think mustangs are beautful & I HATE it when people call them ugly and pointless to own.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you Ride4Life  I love him so much. He is so curious...always looking for something new hehe

I LOVE LoveXMyXHorse girly too! She looks like she would be the queen bee hehe

yes everyone has their favorites and their not so favorites. I remember when I posted something about mustangs and got a few not so nice comments about them, but to each their own!

thanks for posting this thread! I love to find out who else owns em'


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

'Stangs are so cute.
Espically all of yours! I love LoveXMyXHorse's mustang - a very pretty mare!
I don't own a mustang, but I think they deserve a ton of respect.


----------



## horsey_gal_18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well arent they just gorgoeus!! Here in Australia we dont have mustangs but they look like LOVELY horses. Love the Pinto Mustang especially


----------



## 8horses (Jan 28, 2008)

ilovemydun said:


> Aww, I love the name agape 8horses! It's means love of God right? Or am I thinking of a different word...



Your right! There is a really cute sotry to go along with how she got the name as well.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I've actually never seen a pinto mustang. The BLM is kinda near here and I've never seen a pinto! I like your's a lot though! Very handsome. Looks like he could go to hell and back and not even break a sweat. I love mustangs.


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> I love them i think there very pretty i would love to adopt one soon


That would be awesome the are great hard working loyal horses.
My mustang(in the avi) follows me around like a dog!!
I think you would be happy with one :wink:


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> YAY FOR MUSTANGS!!! They are my fav
> 
> I got mine in November, he's half kiger, half reno mustang and dun color. I think he's about 14.1 right now, but still growing! He will be 2 in april
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh he is GORGEOUS!
congrats!!
oh his first bath will be fun :lol: :wink:


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> Thank you Ride4Life  I love him so much. He is so curious...always looking for something new hehe
> 
> I LOVE LoveXMyXHorse girly too! She looks like she would be the queen bee hehe
> 
> ...



Oh she is queen!!
Haha she is one of the smallesy horses at the barn but she is the alpha mare! :lol:


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

*alucard horsey_gal_18 Cheval *


Thanks everyone SOO much for the nice comments!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ha! ya i can totally relate....the loyalness is unbeatable.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

*hunter*

this is hunter my half kiger half arabain i have had him for 6 years i believe all horses are for sale for a price but not this one hes my baby. sorry this is a really bad pic its the only one i have of him online right now


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: hunter*



arastangrider said:


> this is hunter my half kiger half arabain i have had him for 6 years i believe all horses are for sale for a price but not this one hes my baby. sorry this is a really bad pic its the only one i have of him online right now



wow ive never seen that kind of cross before! very beautiful


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

what part of oregon are you from?


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't own a mustang but I have to say, that is one very, very lovely horse, LoveXMyXHorse


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> what part of oregon are you from?


Central oregon im sorry you live in canby isnt it really smelly there from the paper mills?


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Grendel said:


> I don't own a mustang but I have to say, that is one very, very lovely horse, LoveXMyXHorse



Thank you SOO much!


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: hunter*



free_sprtd said:


> arastangrider said:
> 
> 
> > this is hunter my half kiger half arabain i have had him for 6 years i believe all horses are for sale for a price but not this one hes my baby. sorry this is a really bad pic its the only one i have of him online right now
> ...


Wow what a combo!!  
He is PRETTY!!


And I agree free_sprtd they are the best :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehe well no, the paper mill is outside of canby in historic downtown oregon city. 

canby is pretty small though. 

ive never been to central oregon, except to drive through to idaho. you guys are getting lots of snow right now right?


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah its snowing like crazy here the roads are like a skating rink. my horses are only getting ridden like 3 days a week right now cause alot of days its below freezing


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness! ya we drive to portland everyday and when we got a sprinkle of snow (barely any on the ground) they shut down the schools! lol

well be safe!! i personally can't wait until summer, i have yet to see my horse without his winter fuzzies!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone else seen the show "Extreme Mustang Makeover?" It was amazing and really gave credit to such an amazing breed and symbol of America. It was really touching how most of the trainers bought back their own horses regardless of the cost and really sad when they had to give them up because they could afford them.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah this year i bought my horse a really nice heavy weight blanket so he has like no winter coat


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh geez! well if he has a nice blanket then he will be just fine!

no i havent' seen that show....what channel?


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Has anyone else seen the show "Extreme Mustang Makeover?" It was amazing and really gave credit to such an amazing breed and symbol of America. It was really touching how most of the trainers bought back their own horses regardless of the cost and really sad when they had to give them up because they could afford them.


I haven't herd of that show either.
I will have to look it up :wink:


----------



## Jowolfen (Jan 25, 2008)

So what was it like taming your mustang?I want to get one because the program is comin to a town close to me in July(not saying my parents have actually approved).It would just be an amazing experience and to tell the people I have an actual mustang(not saying I'm some spoiled brat,cause I'm far from it).Plus I could be saving their life.


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Jowolfen said:


> So what was it like taming your mustang?I want to get one because the program is comin to a town close to me in July(not saying my parents have actually approved).It would just be an amazing experience and to tell the people I have an actual mustang(not saying I'm some spoiled brat,cause I'm far from it).Plus I could be saving their life.


Well were still in the process, :lol: It is very easy since she is extremly calm!! I feel great because last night was her first night staying in a stall!! She did GREAT! shes in out of the rain in her warm stall tonight as well  I couldn't be happier. She even let me muck out her stall while she was in it! I love her so much she is just an awesome sweet horse!


----------



## Jowolfen (Jan 25, 2008)

LoveXMyXHorse said:


> Jowolfen said:
> 
> 
> > So what was it like taming your mustang?I want to get one because the program is comin to a town close to me in July(not saying my parents have actually approved).It would just be an amazing experience and to tell the people I have an actual mustang(not saying I'm some spoiled brat,cause I'm far from it).Plus I could be saving their life.
> ...


Wow good for you!  Well I do hafta say my barn is in no great condition.I mean it's not about to cave in our anything,but it is somewhat shabby.And there's no way we could afford to make a new one.We kinda poor.There's an area were a horse can walk in and such and that's were I fed mine and he could get out of the weather.Would a mustang be frightened of such a small space?
Sorry to ask you so many questions.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

free_sprtd, lovexmyxhorse...it's on RFDTV. They have a bunch of other shows including training "clinics" from Clintion Anderson, Julie Goodnight, Craig Cameron, Dennis Reis, Chris Cox and mooore :shock: It's not ALL about horses but they have a good deal of things to watch. I get mine through satellite...I'm not sure who else offers it, though.

Okay, I just looked it up, I guess _some_ cable providers are carrying it.

http://www.rfdtv.com/cable.asp


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Jowolfen said:


> LoveXMyXHorse said:
> 
> 
> > Jowolfen said:
> ...


No its no problem at all I don't mind Questions  
I know how you feel I didn't ever think I would be able to get a horse
because the costs, I am sooo greatful that i get to work off most
of the costly things!
Anyway well my mustang had NEVER in her 9 years of life been
put in a stall. I kept gradually putting her in a few hours a day,
I would check on her etc. She was a little nervous at first but she
calmed down and relized it was a nice warm place to keep her
out of the nasty weather.
So you have to know all horses get nervous and worked up
about new things. It will take time but I think
if you do decide to do it patience is the key.
But from personal experiance mustangs have great calm
personalities. They just have to relize things aren't going
to hurt them :wink: 
Dolly thinks the sweet old barn cat wants to eat her :lol:


----------



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

ilovemydun said:


> free_sprtd, lovexmyxhorse...it's on RFDTV. They have a bunch of other shows including training "clinics" from Clintion Anderson, Julie Goodnight, Craig Cameron, Dennis Reis, Chris Cox and mooore :shock: It's not ALL about horses but they have a good deal of things to watch. I get mine through satellite...I'm not sure who else offers it, though.
> 
> Okay, I just looked it up, I guess _some_ cable providers are carrying it.
> 
> http://www.rfdtv.com/cable.asp


Awwww I don't get that channel


----------



## Jowolfen (Jan 25, 2008)

LoveXMyXHorse said:


> Jowolfen said:
> 
> 
> > LoveXMyXHorse said:
> ...


Thank you for answering all my questions! Aww bad barn kitty XD
I'm hoping that maybe my parents will get me a broke horse and I could buy the mustang if we ever get a fence around our yard(My horse pretty much wandered all over our place when he wasn't confined to his pen.He tried to get in the house more than once and he liked to eat the dog food..)Plus we might buy some more land and it would be a waste to have 20 acers with nothin livin on it.


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*My Mustangs!!*

Hey all, 
Here are my mustangs!! 
Dakota is a 10 month old Palomino pinto and Bandit is a 9 month old Buckskin. They are half brothers.
























I love them to death!!


----------



## redsonji (Mar 5, 2008)

I love mine too. We have two other horses and she is my favorite. Of course she is the boss of the field and the others know it. I will post pics later.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I heard it was a great show. I don't know if it ever aired out here but I did see the winner. The horse was gorgeous. I thought it was a great concept. The guy who thought this idea up was a genius.


----------

